

HP unveils world's first WiFi powered mouse - pbj
http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2011/110512xb.html?mtxs=rss-corp-news

======
pbhjpbhj
They don't mean powered they mean connected, I thought they were charging it
based on residual wifi signal (from the title) but it's just a regular mouse
that connects over wifi instead of bluetooth or whatever.

Sounds like it would be a pain when your wireless router goes down and you
want to navigate to its control panel and click the reboot button on screen.

~~~
enjayhsu
Sigh. Powered by wifi would have been pretty awesome. Oh well.

